# Moving to Italy-Education!



## ashleyneufeld (May 25, 2011)

Hi!

I'm getting married to a man who has his Italian EU passport, and we want to move to Italy. He's never lived there, but his parents are from there. (I know I gain EU citizenship once we are married)

They don't speak much English, so I'm looking for help here!

I have A BSc here, does that transfer over to jobs in Italy? What is recognized, in regards to Canadian education there?

Can I teach English WITHOUT a degree? (Him ) He's interested in getting his TESOL certificate, but does not have a university degree from here. 

ANY INFO AT ALL WOULD BE HELPFUL!

PS Add me as a friend!


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

ashleyneufeld said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm getting married to a man who has his Italian EU passport, and we want to move to Italy. He's never lived there, but his parents are from there. (I know I gain EU citizenship once we are married)
> 
> ...


Hi!

I'm not sure about transfering your Bsc over - I'm not sure with Canadian degrees but if they are similar to US degrees, you may find, as with many European countries, that a Masters is equivalent to a European Bachelors. 

As for the TESOL (or TEFL as it's usually known as here!), you (or your husband to be!) can study for that in Italy. Some courses do require a degree; others don't. Of course I would always go for the most reliable course, degree or no degree, so don't fall for the cheap weekend certificate courses. Many schools will not recognise the qualification if it is not RSA or Cambridge equivalent. A good website for jobs is tefl.com. 

Hope this is of some help - I've been an EFL teacher for years! It's a great way to travel and I think Italy and Spain are two of the best places to look for work... although the pay is not great. However there is very often work, and it's a great way to get your foot into the working door. If you really like it, there are some great schools to work for, such as International House and the British Council. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Clive in Abruzzo (Sep 3, 2010)

I had my B.Eng. Electronics engineering degree recognised in Italy by sending it to an office in Rome. They said it would cost €60 and take six months which was exactly correct as it turned out. They printed the recognition of my degree in the Gazzetta Ufficiale and sent me back the appropriate documents for the Camera di Commercio such that I could then set myself up as a Libero Professionista (independent professional). 

A friend of mine walked straight into a job six years ago teaching English as a foreign language - she has a standard Uk TEFL qualification.


----------



## ashleyneufeld (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Really helpful.


----------

